# Real Seiko Or Fake Offshoot?



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Its legit, they are a part of Seiko.


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

But at $695 for a Seiko Quartz, you'd be needing your head examined.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

tomshep said:


> But at $695 for a Seiko Quartz, you'd be needing your head examined.


there no that much tom.....have a look on the bay......theres much cheapness on these....

they do a nice dartboard face one to...........


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

It'd be interesting to know if the bezels could be put onto another Seiko, they do some nice ones..


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

They do have some interesting designs :yes:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Well, I'm going to find out soon enough about the quality. I just bought it for a measly $61. This one I'll use for a mod project. Is there such a thing as a Blue Monster? Oh, BTW don't get fooled about the *" Compare at..." *price. This has got to be one of the worst retail con around. Making shoppers think that this is the actual retail price and that the're saving a bundle...


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

tomshep said:


> But at $695 for a Seiko Quartz, you'd be needing your head examined.


See my above remark on the matter.


----------



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

Think they could have done better than a name like J. Springs. The first question that comes to mind is...who is J. Springs?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

> The â€œJâ€ in J.SPRINGS stands for Japan. A â€œspringâ€ is a font or source, and also a source of power.As the mechanical movement generates power from spring winding, J.SPRINGS fuses function and design, bespeaking a new style of standard watches with playful sprit.
> 
> SII Enterprises Ltd (SIEL) started their own brand 'J.Springs' since October 2001. J.Springs is a registered trademark of Seiko Instruments Inc. Japan and the brand has been sold in most of countries all over the world.
> 
> *SIEL is an important member of the Seiko Instruments (Japan) Group


The above is from their site. I still don't grasp the concept...


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

For the money, you can't go wrong!!

I bought one a few weeks ago from MantisGB on here and it's great B)

the watch is very comfy to wear, is lovely to look at and very well made, it came on a solid link stailess steel bracelet (though this had been sized and is tight-ish) that has the push button release but with a locking strap too..

The crown is screw down for water tightness, the bezel is recessed so that the insert sits inside..

the crystal is domed and follows the contour of the bezel..

i could go on all day 

Here's a few pic's..





































I'm over the moon with the quality of this watch, it only cost Â£25 too B) B)

John


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> The above is from their site. I still don't grasp the concept ....


It's just another re-branding like Pulsar / Lorus (for low end), as Lasalle (high end) was once for USA.

Seiko do it all the time, to access all levels of the mass market.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

johnbaz said:


> For the money, you can't go wrong!!
> 
> I bought one a few weeks ago from MantisGB on here and it's great B)
> 
> ...


I feel much better about it already. Thanks guys. Sometimes when the price is too good to be true...


----------

